

A Photo that can steal your online credentials. - azharcs
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/08/01/A_photo_that_can_steal_your_online_credentials_1.html

======
bayareaguy
If browsers would only stick to browsing then browsing would be safer for the
vast majority of people who will never grasp that enabling the execution of
remote code always means potentially handing over your data and processor to
someone who will benefit by screwing you and everyone you know.

I think the right interface that makes browsing safer by default while
allowing users to run code in a separate third-party environment could be part
of the answer to <http://ycombinator.com/ideas.html> challenges #2 and #18.

